# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  My sig

## Averith

What do you think guys?

----------


## Ceonsamea

I think its awesome, I especially like your backgrund 'crystal' effect. The text is clear to read and i think the image's composition is nice (the character towards the left, the 'crystal' effect to the right and the text just below it, yet still clearly visible). Also i like your flow of colour. All cold colours. Purple was a good choice for the charater you used. 

I definately like the result, good job  :smiley:

----------


## colemancol

Hey that looks cool..Well the graphics and color combination sounds nice..
Please keep sharing more such sigs if you have in your collection...

----------


## Invader

You play World of Warcraft.

----------


## RayKal

Looks like a chick death knight from wow.

----------


## ReegalBeegal

i think its cool can i just say one thing and that is i dont like the outer glow. its really cheezy and i think it would look better with a layer mask or some other blend

----------

